# police dog hits pay dirt... literally



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

i have to give to the guy for being ALMOST prepared...

http://www.cnn.com/2010/CRIME/10/14/oregon.museum.burglary/index.html?hpt=T2


----------

